# Where to find US grown organic cotton T shirts?



## lkallus (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi everyone! We are a non profit screen printing shop and we'd like to bid on a job that requires US organic cotton. Sanmar imports, American Apparel imports - does anyone know where I can get US grown organic t-shirts?

Thanks!
Laura


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

www.sosfromtexas.com


----------



## lkallus (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you!!!:d


----------

